# Would I have to remove a Moby wrap at airport security?



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm flying with my newborn in a few weeks. I'll wear him in the airport and I'm trying to decide which carrier to use. I think the Moby would be great, but I wonder if they'll make me take the whole thing off to go through security. If that's the case, my RS might be a more convenient option.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

I have worn my babe in the rs and have had to remove it.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansma* 
I have worn my babe in the rs and have had to remove it.

This was my experience on several flights as well. I was also required to remove DD's robeez as they were 'shoes'. (I had hoped they might qualify as socks!)


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

It really depends. I've flown several times with baby in a sling or SSC. Most of the time I was asked to remove baby but a couple times they said I could walk thru and as long as it didn't beep, we were good to go









Be prepared to take babe out, though. Sucks, when they are sleeping and you have other children (who need to remove and put back on shoes).

Regardless, it's much easier than folding up your stroller, holding baby and putting the stroller thru the xray thing.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I always have to take my maya ring sling off at airports or the courthouse. But it has that metal ring, I wonder if you wouldn't need to take off the Moby since it's just a bunch of fabric? Hmmm.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zjande* 
I always have to take my maya ring sling off at airports or the courthouse. But it has that metal ring, I wonder if you wouldn't need to take off the Moby since it's just a bunch of fabric? Hmmm.

That is what I'm wondering. I've used my ring sling and removed it, but I'm wondering if a wrap would need to be since it is just fabric. I know I'll have to take him out of it.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biscuits & Gravy* 
That is what I'm wondering. I've used my ring sling and removed it, but I'm wondering if a wrap would need to be since it is just fabric. I know I'll have to take him out of it.

I'm thinking that airport security would not differientiate.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Everytime I have worn DS through airport security I have not had to take him out at all. Security didn't even blink when I wore him through. I've worn him in both a Hotsling and an Ergo with no problems. I guess it just depends on where you are.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

It's likely enough that you should count on doing it, and then be pleasantly surprised if they don't make you.


----------



## summerforever1977 (Sep 27, 2008)

I've flown four times with my babe using an ergo and never had to take it off, although on one flight I did have to remove his Bobux, go figure.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Based on my experience flying a lot the past few years, airport security varies so widely. So I agree that you should count on having to remove it, but be pleasantly surprised if you do not have to.


----------



## kortner (Jul 22, 2005)

Agreed. I was once asked to take DS out of our wrap when we boarded (the flight attendant said a baby had flown out of 'one' on another flight - dunno what kind). I've also had to take him out for security. GL!


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biscuits & Gravy* 
I'm flying with my newborn in a few weeks. I'll wear him in the airport and I'm trying to decide which carrier to use. I think the Moby would be great, but I wonder if they'll make me take the whole thing off to go through security. If that's the case, my RS might be a more convenient option.

I didn't have to take mine off, but I had to take him out. I also had to take him out for takeoff/landing (which imo is so dumb-he's safer in the wrap than me just holding him, but whatever) Next time, I would use a RS instead of a wrap for ease of getting in and out without getting it all messed up.


----------



## midnightwriter (Jan 1, 2009)

I think it depends. I've flown with moby and ergo, on different occasions, and most of the time they didn't require me to remove the moby or the baby, but once i had to remove the ergo and the baby, which was a major PITA.


----------



## midnightwriter (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dahlea* 
I didn't have to take mine off, but I had to take him out. I also had to take him out for takeoff/landing (which imo is so dumb-he's safer in the wrap than me just holding him, but whatever) Next time, I would use a RS instead of a wrap for ease of getting in and out without getting it all messed up.

i was able to lower the moby well under DD's butt and this was considered "out of the carrier"...


----------



## sarah1122 (Sep 5, 2008)

I flew with my 2 month old over the holiday with a Moby. On the way to where I was going I had to take off the Moby through security...and then the TSA lady (who seemed to be in a really bad mood) actually gave my little son a pat down over his snow suit!!! How crazy is that!

I think it really depends on where you are and what kind of mood the security people are in.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I've flown quite a few times with DS in an Ergo and the one time he was still a front carry (only 4 mo old), they had me sort of lift him a bit just so they could see between him and me. They've never had me do anything while he's been on my back.


----------



## Leilamus (Jun 12, 2006)

I flew with my DS at 7 months old in my GypsyMama wrap and didn't get asked to take him out at either airport; Small airport here in Maine and then La Guardia in NYC.

Can you call the airports and ask? Really, I'd just bring whichever carrier is most comfortable for you. Even if you do have to take it off for a minute chances are your lo will be in it for a while and you want to both be comfy and happy.


----------



## mesa (Aug 19, 2006)

I wore DD through security in a BH last summer. He recommended that I take it off, but I politely declined. He simply patted her down. I could see why a ring sling would need to be removed, since it has metal rings.


----------



## ramama (Apr 13, 2007)

I've flown on a few dozen flights with my DDs and I've always have to take them out of all my various carriers.


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

most likely yes, they'll ask you to take it off. I have flown every month for going on 5 years now and it's rare that anyone lets me walk through with anything but baby alone.

And I would much rather take off my sling than have some stranger who touches hundreds of other people each day touching us.


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

I recently flew round trip and did NOT have to take DS out of his ergo at either airport. The agent said it was okay to keep him in it now.

I did have to take off his shoes, though.


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

When I flew with my 1yo last summer, I figured they'd make me take her out of the wrap so I had it braided and tied around my waist - they made me remove it anyway.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

It is up to the discretion of the particular security screener, so even within a single airport there won't be a consistent policy.

We fly multiple times in a year. I've often had to take my babies out of slings at security screening, and always when flying thru the USA. Once they even decided to pat me down (female screener) and then called a male screener over to separately pat down my 3 month old infant son who remained in my arms. It was kind of amusing actually!


----------



## carseatqueen (Apr 14, 2008)

I flew with my DD and DS about a year ago. I went through security twice at two large airports and never had to take DS out of the MT on my back. He was 8ish months, and I don't remember him being asleep.

I think the reason they didn't ask me to take him out was they didn't want me backing up the line. LOL. I had a 4 yr old, a baby, and a stroller with two car seats on it. I had a system down that worked, but if I had to take DS out it would have been a big PITA.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

I've never taken any of the kids out of the carriers trough security. They've never even blinked.


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

It will prob depend on the airline.I didnt have to taking a 12 hr flight from alaska to ohio alone. I only had one person ask me to remove him for ONLY take off and I didnt do it because A he was only like 14 months old at the time and had no carseat...she assumed since he had a seat I would strap him in with just the belt I guess. umm no he would be safer strapped to me and that was my motto. They didnt say anything else when I left him in the carrier..we used the seat for sleeping etc. when I needed to put him down to eat or whatever. hth


----------



## cloverd (Dec 12, 2008)

I agree. There's no way to know, pick a carrier with no metal on it to improve your odds.


----------



## Sonneva (Jun 12, 2008)

We were told "If she's sleeping you don't have to take her off, but if she's awake you do" This was in Canada though, not sure if the security measures are more strict in the states.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah1122* 
I think it really depends on where you are and what kind of mood the security people are in.

That is so the truth! SO MUCH depends on what mood the security people are in.

I remember back in 2006 when the issue of "gels" first came up. I was bringing back a jar of pompkin butter in my carry-on. They were debating amongst themselves if they should allow it. One TSA guy actually said, "Well, for example, whether or not peanut butter is allowed depends on who you ask."

So - clearly - the rules aren't consistent!!! I wouldn't bother calling to ask. I agree, wear something with no metal.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

yep, definitely not consistant. I've been on flights where they let me take my water bottle and other's where they tossed it right away. I had a unopened bottle of children's benadryl once and they stood there examining it for a while, contemplating whether or not they would allow it.

I, also, wouldn't bother calling cause it won't get you anywhere. Just be prepared to take baby and carrier off and feel lucky if they don't make you.


----------

